# Start filling out the roster. - COMPLETE -



## BCH

These are the Wizards players currently signed and a depth chart look. This will show the Wizards' lack of depth as well as what we have going on with who will probably be in the NBDL (or at least should be). If the player isn't gone, then he is on the list. If he hasn't signed, then he is not on the list. RFA's with QO's are on the list. The list will be updated, and commentary is welcome.

*PG*
1. Gilbert Arenas
2. Chucky Atkins

*SG*
1. Antonio Daniels
2. Jarvis Hayes

*SF*
1. Caron Butler
2. Jared Jeffries
3. Awvee Storey

*PF*
1. Antawn Jamison
2. Michael Ruffin


*Ce*
1. Brendan Haywood
2. Etan Thomas
3. Calvin Booth

*NBDL*
1. Peter John Ramos
2. Andray Blatche
3. Donell Taylor

_Edit: Added Caron Butler and removed Kwame Brown (pending official trade)

Edit: Added Chucky Atkins as Aldridge reports that is who the other player is.

Edit: It appears Antonio Daniels is a Wizard and was signed for the MLE, moving Jamison to PF. 

Edit: Michael Ruffin is coming back.

Edit: Added Blatche.

Edit: Added Taylor and Hirma Fuller

Edit: Added Calvin "freakin" Booth

EditL Hiram Fuller cut and replaced by Awvee Storey_


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

As you can sere the Wizards have serious depth issues. I expect Blatche to get signed, and for Ruffin to come back as well. Kwame will be gone, but no one knows what for yet. The Wizards will have some serious work ahead of them this offseason.


----------



## f22egl

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

MIchael Ruffin, Juan Dixon, and Laron Profit are all free agents. I anticipate all of them to get some sort of offers except Profit.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Kwame Brown has been traded to the Lakers. I think this is a good move in the overall development of the Wizards. I wish there was a way to keep Kwame but the fans in DC would have blamed him for everything and it would not have worked out. Just remember Juwan Howard, and his crime of signing a contract the fans begged Pollin to offer him.

Caron makes the current starting lineup almost as versatile as last year.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

It appears that Atkins will be the other Laker coming over. 

Aldridge also said that a Wizards player would probably go with kwame, and strongly alluded to Laron Profit.


----------



## adarsh1

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Hey BCH

Is there anything else that Aldridge said?( I am in India right now so I have no idea what the hell is going on) and did he say anything about this trade not happening...(please)


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Trade is definitely happening. Aldridge basically trashed Kwame and said the guy had no desire to be good, and said the standard line that it seems he just doesn't like the game of basketball. Hard to tell if he was feeding off of the Czaban crap, because Czaban kept throwing in his usual "YEAH!" after everything Aldridge said.


----------



## Doggpound

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

I think that the best lineup the Wiz can put on the floor is:

Gilbert
Hayes
Butler
Jamison
Haywood

With Jeffries at 6th man coming in at SF/PF. Etan when Haywood gets in foul trouble.

Of course it depends on what team they are playing, but IMO, that's their best starting five.

Having Hayes, Butler, Jamison and Jeffries gives them a lot of options in combo's though since they all are pretty versatile.

This is of course the roster as it is now. Lucking out and getting Reef or Stro would change a lot.


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

The best lineup we can form over the off-season is probably this:

Gilbert Arenas
Caron Butler
Antawn Jamison
Stromile Swift
Brendan Haywood

It's going to be tough to get Swift to agree to our MLE contract so that lineup is one we probably won't see.

But it's always good to hope. :biggrin:


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

A tidbit about a guy I'm not all that interested in getting:



> At least a half-dozen suitors have expressed interest in Bonzi Wells with a week remaining before the Grizzlies must decide whether to exercise an $8 million contract option on the veteran shooting guard.
> 
> The Grizzles have had more than cursory conversations with Boston, Dallas, Washington, Sacramento, Detroit and the Los Angeles Clippers regarding Wells, according to league sources.


There's a bit more in the article about the Wizards, though none of it new.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

I think Gerald Fitch will/should make Wiz roster this year.


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

In about the least reliable rumor ever, a poster on the NikeTalk message board (sorry, lost the link) claims that Daniels is on the verge of signing a max MLE offer with us, something like 5 years $28 million. Probably not worth even posting, but what the heck


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*



MJG said:


> In about the least reliable rumor ever, a poster on the NikeTalk message board (sorry, lost the link) claims that Daniels is on the verge of signing a max MLE offer with us, something like 5 years $28 million. Probably not worth even posting, but what the heck


I have been thinking this is a possibility.

What it would mean is that Jamison better get used to playing PF.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Signing ANYBODY decent at this point would satisfy me considering it seems like all the free agents we've targeted have left us high and dry.


----------



## f22egl

*Re: Start filling out the roster*



Shanghai Kid said:


> Signing ANYBODY decent at this point would satisfy me considering it seems like all the free agents we've targeted have left us high and dry.


 Even Antoine Walker? :biggrin: It looks like Blatche will actually get a good amount of playing time this season, maybe at 2 guard! 


But seriously, the Wizards have a lot of holes that they need to fill. Free agents with high value AT THE TIME never come here except Arenas. This seems worse than previous years because the Wizards do not even have a pick. 

I think Arenas and Jamison can both replace a lot of Hughes scoring; just look what they did in GS when he left when they improved dramatically. Butler is also a solid player who can drive to the basket and force fouls. What Caron seems to lack is the midrange shot that Hughes has but he does not seem to play one on one a lot and will keep the offense moving. The Wizards now have slashers in Arenas, Butler, and Jamison which hopefully Eddie Jordan will use to implement his Princeton offense, which was nonexistent during points in the game last year. 

I'm not sure what EG and EJ are thinking though for their ideal lineup. Do they want another shooting guard (with Jamison at the PF spot) or a power forward? Do the Wizards trade Jamison midyear for a bad contract and a pick (aka the New York Knicks? Or do you see the Wizards making a playoff run?

Since there are only 8 playoffs spots, can the Wizards make it

Indiana- they get Ron Artest back, draft Danny Granger, and lose Reggie Miller
Miami- Shaq and Wade
Detroit- they got to the finals last year, Larry Brown leaving could have a short term detrimental effect
New Jersey- blazing hot towards the end of the season and they add SAR and a healthy RJ
Boston- Gary Payton and Antoine Walker are fa but they were solid down the stretch as well
Philly- AI always battles hard and C Webb may improve his game
Chicago- Good young core that they will most likely keep together
Cleavland- Larry, Lebron, Big Z, and Donyell
Orlando- Dwight could become a stud, Francis turns it around, solid supporting cast

I'm getting lazy to do the rest of the Eastern Conference but it isn't going to be easy to get to the postseason, but it is still possible IMO.


----------



## het now

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

I think that the lineup is going to look like this.
1.Areans
2.Daniels
3.Butler
4.Jamison
5.Swift


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Start filling out the roster*



Gilbert Arenas said:


> I think that the lineup is going to look like this.
> 1.Areans
> 2.Daniels
> 3.Butler
> 4.Jamison
> 5.Swift


Not gonna happen


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

The Wizards still need some depth in the frontcourt but I think that Antonio Daniels is a very good pickup.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Well it looks like the Wizards got Daniels for the MLE for 5 years. He can handle the ball, and he can play defense. We actually look better on the perimeter now over last year with Daniels at SG and Caron at SF.

We actually have a couple 3/4 tweeners in Jamison and Jeffries, and Hayes and Caron are 2/3 tweeners, which means the SF spot is pretty well covered.

I expect us to bring in a PF that can rebound and play some defense. Ruffin can rebound, I am not sure about his defense. I guess it is possible we bring him back, though without Larry shooting so much, there will be less offensive rebound opportunities.

I could see Buckner getting signed as well to be a more physical defender at the 3, and I still think it is possible Blake is back as well, we just have so many open roster spots.


----------



## fly75

*Re: Start filling out the roster*



BCH said:


> These are the Wizards players currently signed and a depth chart look. This will show the Wizards' lack of depth as well as what we have going on with who will probably be in the NBDL (or at least should be). If the player isn't gone, then he is on the list. If he hasn't signed, then he is not on the list. RFA's with QO's are on the list. The list will be updated, and commentary is welcome.
> 
> *PG*
> 1. Gilbert Arenas
> 2. Chucky Atkins
> 3. Steve Blake _RFA_ _QO_
> 
> *SG*
> 1. Antonio Daniels
> 2. Jarvis Hayes
> 
> *SF*
> 1. Caron Butler
> 
> *PF*
> 1. Antawn Jamison
> 2. Jared Jeffries
> 
> 
> *Ce*
> 1. Brendan Haywood
> 2. Etan Thomas
> 
> *NBDL*
> 1. Peter John Ramos


I can't see why players under contract with the Wizards wouldn't count against the roster, even if they are assigned to an NBDL team. If so, that makes 11. Blatche would make 12. 

Room for 2, maybe 3 more players.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*



fly75 said:


> I can't see why players under contract with the Wizards wouldn't count against the roster, even if they are assigned to an NBDL team. If so, that makes 11. Blatche would make 12.
> 
> Room for 2, maybe 3 more players.


As far as I know, Blatche is not signed. Blake is still not signed, though he has a tender offer. So with Blatch that is 12, leaving 3 roster spots. It would be safe to assume the Wizards would go with at least 14 with intentions of sending at least PJR to the NBDL, but I think we will see 15 signed players total.

So including who I have listed.

1. Blatche
2. Ruffin
3. Donell Taylor
4. ?


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

I'd rather have Gerald Fitch than Steve Blake. But I don't think any teams are making a run for him. So it looks like we are stuck with him.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Fitch is Juan Dixon-lite.

No thanks.


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Blake is like crap-like. I'd rather have a Dixon-like then crap-like. And Fitch can be signed for next to nothing. I think he's worth it.


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

A final roster guess ...

*PG*
1. Arenas
2. Atkins

*SG*
3. Daniels
4. Hayes
5. Profit

*SF*
6. Butler
7. Jeffries

*PF*
8. Jamison
9. Ruffin

*C*
10. Haywood
11. Etan

*NBDL*
12. Blatche
13. Taylor
14. Ramos

So basically I'm calling us signing Blatche and Taylor for the NBDL, resigning Ruffin to play his role from last year, and surprisingly picking Profit back up after the Lakers release him post-trade. We may pick up someone somewhere to fill out the roster, but that'd just be a needle in a haystack type guess at this point. This also implies that I expect no other moves of significance to be made before the season starts.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

I don't see Profit being on the team. I do see Blake being there. Why would the Wizards give him a tender offer then wait for him to walk for nothing?

I also see the Wizards using their final roster spot on a Samaki Walker type of scrub big man. We look real thin up front without Ruffin +1 more. Ruffin isn't really that good, and Etan is injury prone.

Our 9 man rotation next year should look something similar to this:

Arenas
Daniels
Butler
Jamison
Haywood
Jeffries
Etan
Hayes
Atkins


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

How about Miamiballer2k5's idea of a sign and trade of Blake for Doleac? Miami has an interest in Blake, this gets us that spare big man we could use, and Doleac's low salary makes a deal doable. Granted, I don't know if I want to be spending some $3ish million a year for the next three years for our third string center ...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Oh where oh where has Juan Dixon went. Oh where oh where could he be.


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

We're believed to have offered an alternate Ruffin the LLE ...


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Profit was included in the Kwame-Butler trade I believe. So he obviously won't be on the team.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

I added Ruffin. That leaves us with 11 definite roster guys + Blake and then Blatche. So 2 more spots to go.


----------



## Zuca

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Trade Jared Jeffries for Chris Wilcox... this move help both teams


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Wilcox sucks. Jeffries sucks too. But I would rather have jeffries.


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

I actually mentioned a Wilcox-for-JJ swap in the PF thread a week or two ago. It isn't something I'm necessarily in favor of -- I listed it as a possibility more so than something I definitely thought we should try to do -- but I wouldn't really complain if it went down. I'd probably give a shoulder shrug and an "eh ..." if it did.


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Well I don't know about Wilcox but JJ is weak I remember a game last year it was Milwaukee and JJ try to post up Micheal Redd and Redd stuffed his *** before he was able to get his shot off (with no foul), I thought that was one of the most rediculous things I saw all season from JJ, he also has a hard time finishing plays and often right at the basket, is there anybody (at his position) in the league as bad as JJ finishing plays. I haven't seen Wilcox play in the NBA that much and even if he's not that good, he can't be much worse than JJ, he atleast has to be stronger.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*



byrondarnell66 said:


> Well I don't know about Wilcox but JJ is weak I remember a game last year it was Milwaukee and JJ try to post up Micheal Redd and Redd stuffed his *** before he was able to get his shot off (with no foul), I thought that was one of the most rediculous things I saw all season from JJ, he also has a hard time finishing plays and often right at the basket, is there anybody (at his position) in the league as bad as JJ finishing plays. I haven't seen Wilcox play in the NBA that much and even if he's not that good, he can't be much worse than JJ, he atleast has to be stronger.


I want to know what happened to the guy. His post game is pretty weak, and should be his number 1c priority this offseason, behind 1a and 1b, learning to shoot from the outside and free throws respectively.

JJ has talent, and he can do a lot of things, but it is time he focused on something and get good at it. 

Wilcox just doesn't seem to add much of anything at this point.


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Andre Blatch has been signed


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Here's to hoping he got the PJ Ramos deal -- four years, with the first two guaranteed and the second two each being team options. Blatche will be taking a few years in all likelihood, so a short contract wouldn't be something to get excited about.

EDIT: Well, looks like a two year deal. Saddening, I must say. At least the new CBA will help us retain him if he does somehow blow up faster that we'd expect.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

I added Blatche and that makes 12 signed players. 

Blatche as a second rounder could be interesting, if he plays well, and we dont have an opportunity to keep him.


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

Lucky for us though, the new CBA has a rule in place that will make it much easier to hang onto the guy if he does indeed blow up quickly. Second round picks that have only played two seasons before they become RFAs can only be offered contracts starting at the MLE by other teams. In other words, we'll have the ability to match any offer he'd get elsewhere, assuming we'd be willing to use our MLE that summer on doing so.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/fuller_taylor050816.html

The Wizads signed Taylor and Fuller today. That leaves one last roster spot, probably for Steve Blake.


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Re: Start filling out the roster*



BCH said:


> http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/fuller_taylor050816.html
> 
> The Wizads signed Taylor and Fuller today. That leaves one last roster spot, probably for Steve Blake.


Blake? I sure hope not, i'd rather keep Peeler.


----------



## Gripni

*Re: Start filling out the roster*

I'd rather have Blake because if we keep Peeler I'm confident that he won't do anything all year, whereas Blake might get minutes. Blake is 50/50, either playing great or horrible. Well maybe 40/60. But Peeler gets like 5 mpg with no impact.

Frankly though, keeping neither is fine.


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Start filling out the roster. - ALMOST COMPLETE -*

I would love to have Peeler back. He can shoot the three, play defense, and give us some more depth at the PG position. He also is a veteran player which is always useful.


----------



## byrondarnell66

*Re: Start filling out the roster. - ALMOST COMPLETE -*

Look I know Blake is a local product but this is rediculous, he's no more effective than Peeler is (givin any minutes). For a guy who supposed to be a pass first PG sure shoots alot with absolutely no defense whatsoever, Peeler can at least guard somebody. An old Peeler is better than a NBDL player, wich Blake is.


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster. - ALMOST COMPLETE -*

Whoever occupies this final slot will almost certainly be IL fodder, so people should be reasonable with hopes and disappointments. I'd personally sign a random big, even someone all the way down on the Samaki Walker level, before I'd take either Blake or Peeler. Minutes at PG behind Arenas will already be hard to come by for Daniels and Atkins, and recently signed Taylor probably isn't all that much worse than either guy if we ever really need to dig deep.

That's not to say that a pickup like Andrew DeClerq or Mark Pope would get a lot of court time or have much of an impact, definitely not. However, at least they'd have a chance of filling some kind of tiny niche, where they could play 8 MPG to cover us for the two months that Etan will be injured for.


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Start filling out the roster. - ALMOST COMPLETE -*

Are we done with free agency and resignings? I think our team looks prety solid this year. We are more of a 'team' team than a 'paper' team this year I believe. We've got more depth, talent, and potential this year. 

I expect big things.


----------



## MJG

*Re: Start filling out the roster. - ALMOST COMPLETE -*

Unless something comes out of the blue, I'm thinking we're just about done. Maybe there's a shot we can find a sign and trade for Blake -- probably not much more than a second rounder or a mediocre backup -- but other than that, best I can think of is us signing a vet to the minimum to cap off the roster.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Start filling out the roster. - ALMOST COMPLETE -*

I think Washington should play this lineup...

PG: Gilbert Arenas...Chucky Atkins
SG: Caron Butler...Antonio Daniels
SF: Antawn Jamison...Jarvis Hayes
PF: Etan Thomas...Jared Jeffries
C: Brendan Haywood...Michael Ruffin

Jamison isn't strong enough to play PF, and a frontcourt of Thomas and Haywood would make it really tough on other teams. Butler does have the skills to play SG, but he needs to improve his handling. The Wizards are a backup C away from having a complete roster, IMO.


----------



## BCH

*Re: Start filling out the roster. - ALMOST COMPLETE -*

At least it wasn't Jim McIlvaine.

Welcome back Calvin.


----------



## BCH

Storey gets the surprise spot over Hiram Fuller.

I expect limited minutes at best for this guy.


----------

